# Extreme Custom Colt Defender



## trose49

Just picked up my Custom Colt Defender from www.jojosgunworks.com

They are local to me and do incredible work! Jody out did himself on this one!

*Before:*


*After:
*






Few More:


----------



## GySgt1811

*Very nice!*

Very nice, trose49. How about some details to go with those wonderful pictures? The slide cuts and re-profiling are very interesting. While obviously cool cosmetically, how do they impact the operation of the pistol? How much weight lose? What about cycle time and reliability? Did the 'smith have to adjust the spring rates because of the weight reduction? Grips? Finish? And so on...

Very impressive looking pistol. I just had Esmeralda restock my otherwise stock Defender with "Ivorywood" Celtic carved grips. It now looks like a pimp piece. (Tee Hee. I love it!) I'd love to hear from you how your mods are working out operationally.

Again, thanks for the wonderful pictures.

Echo 7 Charlie


----------



## Steve M1911A1

While the work looks very nicely done, I question the addition of a magazine-well funnel. Why wasn't it enough to merely file a bevel on the existing edges of the magazine well?

The reason for asking this question is to bring up a small point: The barrel of a pistol is the easiest thing in the world to conceal. Just stick it down your pants, metaphorically speaking.
The hard part to cover up is the grip. That's the part which needs to be as small and as short as possible.
But here's a small, short-gripped pistol whose handle has now been lengthened to the size of a larger pistol's (specifically a Commander).
What's the benefit in that?


----------



## trose49

GySgt1811 said:


> Very nice, trose49. How about some details to go with those wonderful pictures? The slide cuts and re-profiling are very interesting. While obviously cool cosmetically, how do they impact the operation of the pistol? How much weight lose? What about cycle time and reliability? Did the 'smith have to adjust the spring rates because of the weight reduction? Grips? Finish? And so on...
> 
> Very impressive looking pistol. I just had Esmeralda restock my otherwise stock Defender with "Ivorywood" Celtic carved grips. It now looks like a pimp piece. (Tee Hee. I love it!) I'd love to hear from you how your mods are working out operationally.
> 
> Again, thanks for the wonderful pictures.
> 
> Echo 7 Charlie


I will post a full list of mods soon. Functionally the gun had one FTF in the first 50 rounds but was due to being dry. I wasnt quite sure how much lube to use and I never owned a 1911. After the FTF I noticed the slide seemed tight coming back. A little lube and Fired 200 rounds with no issues.

My second outing was more eventful! :smt076 3 rounds fired and the Guide pad shatters! The gun was on the recall list for this exact problem from Colt. Found out the hard way!

I made a call to Colt and was able to pick up the replacement part the next day. Great CS at Colt!

The spring is factory and had not been altered.

*Short List of Mods:*

Full Reliability Package
Nickle Teflon Plated (stock) Barrel Polished to Mirror Finish
Ed Brown Beaver Tail
Custom (REAL) Carbon Fiber Grips (One Offs)
Safety Changed 
Hammer Changed 
STI Trigger at 4.25 lbs./ Matching Sear
Custom Cut Slide
Mag Well (hand blended and Checkered)
Checkered front Grip 
Custom Novak/Trijicon-Night Sites
Wilson Combat Mag
Sniper Grey CEREKOTE (Frame/Slide)

Ill post all the details but that's most of it.

Glad you like it! I sure do!


----------



## trose49

Steve M1911A1 said:


> While the work looks very nicely done, I question the addition of a magazine-well funnel. Why wasn't it enough to merely file a bevel on the existing edges of the magazine well?
> 
> What's the benefit in that?


Very valid point Steve. Two reasons really.

(1) I like to shoot tactical and wanted the ease and speed of mag changes for that purpose.
(2) The gun is so small that the Mag Well extension actually fits my hand much better.

Im a fairly big guy 6' 2" 220lbs and the gun is small and easy to conceal (even with Magwell) so it's a non issue.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Thanks for the helpful explanation.


----------



## trose49

Your Welcome

Brought the Defender to the Range today with the replacement (recalled) spring assembly. Fire approx 150 rounds of UMC .45 Auto without any issues. 2-4 inch groups with many many Bullseyestumbleweedtumbleweed


----------



## trose49

Another 300 rounds no issues!


----------



## watsoncb

*Custom Defender*

I did not do as much customization of my Defender, but I did a "bunch". All the work was done by Novaks in West Viginia. I highly recommend their workmanship and quality.



















The work done included:

Crown Barrel
Replace All Springs (Recoil, Firing Pin, Main, Sear, & Plunger Tube Springs)
Novak Front and Rear Sight 
N.M. Barrel Bushing 
Carry Bevel Treatment 
Novak Hammer Kit (Cmdr Style Hammer)
Fit Extended Beavertail Grip Safety 
Fit Aluminum Trigger 
Bevel Magazine Well
Bead blast upper slide surfaces
High Cut and Checker Front Strap 20x20 Lpi
Lower & Scallop Ejection Port 
Refinish frame, anodized black


----------



## DevilsJohnson

That is a right fine looking pistol. The grips are fantastic on that one. And I usually don't like lighter color wood on stainless frames or slides. But here it works real well.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Steve M1911A1 said:


> While the work looks very nicely done, I question the addition of a magazine-well funnel. Why wasn't it enough to merely file a bevel on the existing edges of the magazine well?
> 
> The reason for asking this question is to bring up a small point: The barrel of a pistol is the easiest thing in the world to conceal. Just stick it down your pants, metaphorically speaking.
> The hard part to cover up is the grip. That's the part which needs to be as small and as short as possible.
> But here's a small, short-gripped pistol whose handle has now been lengthened to the size of a larger pistol's (specifically a Commander).
> What's the benefit in that?


Those mag well funnels are great if you are competing and need to reload fast and without looking. I have one on a Springer 1911 9mm. I didn't think it's liek it at first but it's really pretty nice feel.


----------



## trose49

watsoncb said:


> I did not do as much customization of my Defender, but I did a "bunch". All the work was done by Novaks in West Viginia. I highly recommend their workmanship and quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The work done included:
> 
> Crown Barrel
> Replace All Springs (Recoil, Firing Pin, Main, Sear, & Plunger Tube Springs)
> Novak Front and Rear Sight
> N.M. Barrel Bushing
> Carry Bevel Treatment
> Novak Hammer Kit (Cmdr Style Hammer)
> Fit Extended Beavertail Grip Safety
> Fit Aluminum Trigger
> Bevel Magazine Well
> Bead blast upper slide surfaces
> High Cut and Checker Front Strap 20x20 Lpi
> Lower & Scallop Ejection Port
> Refinish frame, anodized black


Very nice! Curious about the spring replacements as to my knowledge knowone makes replacments other then colt. Do you have any more info on this?


----------



## Josser

*Price for Custom Work*

Just curious as to what these custom jobs costs you. Picking up a Colt Defender in the next week. Thanks, Jerry


----------



## trose49

Josser said:


> Just curious as to what these custom jobs costs you. Picking up a Colt Defender in the next week. Thanks, Jerry


Keep in mind of course it all depends how much you do and the gunsmiths time.

I would expect to pay 300-500 for a reliability package. Which usually includes throating and crowning the barrel adjusting ejector among other things.

My "Extreme" was close to $1,800 in mods but I was able to get a great deal due to the timing and willingness to wait until it was done without much of a time limit. I was willing to wait a year and pay a little at a time which. Worked out perfect.

Each gunsmith has there charges for basic mods.

Something like my Defender I'm sure would gave been a small fortune from most shops.

I would highly recommend you call Jody at www.jojosgunworks.com and get your defender to him. The skys the limit and at a very very fair price!!!


----------

